# On the Flight Deck...Flightliner Update



## Monarky (Jun 25, 2013)

Before Pictures of the way I got it. 




First Stage....I got the frame re-chromed (after several unsuccessful attempts of getting the rust off) I had to go with a full restore project.  Frame came out great!!!!!



Here is an updated picture with the sprocket (charing) and crank which I just got back from the chrome shop.  I remounted it with original NOS "Hartford 66" bearings and repacked them with grease.  The sprocket/crank spins freely like the day it came off the flight deck.  



I just finished painting my chrome forks tips and the two tone rear rack to my flightliner.  I also got the rear light working after cleaning up the metal contact points and putting in new batteries in the battery tray.  It looks great....like an afterburner getting ready for take off!!!!! 


 

More updated photos to come on my project...Monarky


----------



## jpromo (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow, I don't think I've ever seen a rechromed space-age frame yet. That thing shimmers! What'd that set you back? If you don't mind my asking. My dad is considering looking into getting a Mattel Stallion rechromed.


----------



## Monarky (Jun 25, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Wow, I don't think I've ever seen a rechromed space-age frame yet. That thing shimmers! What'd that set you back? If you don't mind my asking. My dad is considering looking into getting a Mattel Stallion rechromed.




My friend who is a plater did it for me for 50 dollars but I also got a quote from a chrome shop
Just to see what it would cost me and they quoted me $350.00, now that's a lot of cash.  If I didn't have a friend that did me that favor.. I would have just did my best in cleaning it up and lived with the surface rust and some pitting.  Good luck on your project, Monarky


----------



## jpromo (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice! Yeah, he probably just charged you mostly supplies. We've got friends to help with other, normally expensive stuff but no chromers :o


----------

